# Getting NO-Where with HP 8460P



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2017)

after I installed Linux Mint I get Welcome to Grub then nothing on HP 8460P. I've searched but it says something like Grub2 or something. Also at First I tried Dual-Booting with CloudREADY and I get the same Results as the Grub-Menu is Also suppose to Boot first. Please have as Look at my Guide as I believe I'm Doing things right... *LINK*

Just to Note on my PC this Setup works great


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 6, 2017)

How is your bios ? set to legacy or UEFI ?


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 6, 2017)

Both. Has options for Legacy and UEFI but when I hit F9 to Boot from USB I see Only Legacy Boot cause UEFI would be Listed. Maybe I should recreate the CR to UEFI MBR in Rufus lol. Be right back to Test...

The OS runs fine in USB though


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 6, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> The OS runs fine in USB though



SATA mode maybe set wrong.  If you format a disk with BIOS set one way and try to boot with another, it usually fails.  Sucks when MB's don't always default to AHCI mode.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 6, 2017)

OK OK I know now how the UEFI works on the HP Elite Models. To get your OS in UEFI Mode you have to search for the Boot64 File in the USB you made. With that though I'm still unable to Dual-Boot Linux+CloudREAD. It just goes straight to CloudREADY with no Grub Menu but it says "Welcome to Grub"


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 6, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if grub was somehow set to boot cloudREADY with no timeout.

Also, there's a procedure to follow in order to dualboot cloudREADY + any linux distros :

https://neverware.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/206692848-Howto-dualboot-with-CloudReady

In your case, i would definitely boot from a live linux Mint media and regenerate the grub menu entries.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 6, 2017)

How would I do that?

Note I just took out the SSD to Install the OS's and both worked great. The Grub-Menu showed so to my guess it's the Dumb BIOS

I pretty did the same thing as Linked. I'm fine with just Either OS just wish I could Duel-Boot


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 8, 2017)

When you unplug the drive containing CloudREADY and let your computer boot on the other drive, what do you see in the linux mint grub menu ? you can press E and review the menu entries. If both OSes are there, then grub OS prober did its part of the job to feed the grub menu and the problem lies elsewhere.

In which order did you install the OSes ? CloudREADY first and then linux mint, or the other way ?

When both drives are installed, i would be curious to know which grub bootloader take the lead, the one provided by CloudREADY, or the other.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes CR first then I resized it on the Live Linux Mint with GParted then installed Mint. The weird thing is on my computer the Grub Menu still comes up letting me choose CR or Mint. Somewhere within the BIOS of the 8460P is preventing the Grub Menu to show


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 9, 2017)

Would you mind running this little bash script ( http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ ) to collect informations about your bootloader, and post the output here ?


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 9, 2017)

Even the Grub in MINT doesn't even appear upon boot and it's installed via legacy 



> Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]
> 
> 
> ============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================
> ...


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 9, 2017)

I expected the cloudREADY drive to be seen as /dev/sdb somewhere in this report, unless you decided to unplug it because it would prevent the computer from booting Linux mint.

Could you plug both hardrives side by side, then boot the computer on the cloudREADY drive, and run the bootinfo script again from within cloudREADY ?

My guess is both drives have a slightly different bootloader/boot menu installed, and the boot sequence vary solely when one drive is physically attached while the other is not.

Running the bootinfo script once again could provide more informations on who does what.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 9, 2017)

I will run the info in CR but idk how that will go. Also what you by two drives? Only using one...


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 9, 2017)

Really ? only one hard drive ? i thought you had both OSes installed on different physical drives.....especially after you wrote this :



> I just took out the SSD to Install the OS's and both worked great



How comes the grub menu doesn't show all the available OSes then.....

My own guess is : Linux mint may have been installed using the legacy boot features, while cloudREADY was installed with the EFI features provided by your installation media. In the end, you can't get a fully working dualboot because the bootloader is unable to probe all available OSes. (note : i ran into that kind of problem while attempting to dualboot a brand  new Asus laptop, which came pre-equipped with a WIn10 EFI installation. I couldn't get the computer to dualboot on Ubuntu-Mate after installing it side by side, eventhough i switched the bios to UEFI+CSM. I had to reinstall WIN10 from scratch in legacy mode, then repaired the grub bootloader from a live media, redetecting all available OSes, after which both OSes could be seen and booted from the grub menu)


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 9, 2017)

OK so I'm going to try *THIS * if All else fails. Have CR installed on UEFI Mode so we'll just see


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2017)

UEFI on the 8460p is not real UEFI. It doesnt even support bit locker. the modules integrated into the bios only support UEFI features like secure boot and the improved GPU interfacing. The ROM doesnt have the space capable of a full UEFI stack.

Try disabling it completely not in auto disable UEFI and force CSM.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 9, 2017)

There is no CSM and I just gave up and installing CloudREADY which many should at least try


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> There is no CSM and I just gave up and installing CloudREADY which many should at least try



There is CSM I deploy these units. Hundreds of them.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 10, 2017)

No where in BIOS do I see CSM


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 10, 2017)

case closed  (thanks to HP for making this so damn hard)


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

Upon my searching I came across *THIS* and I just need to buy the Express Card/Cable as I already have the 16x Connector

Meh just going to buy the whole thing... wish me Luck


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 10, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of fun ! i like the idea, but it's up to you to discover if the hardware they provide will live to the promise they sell 

Keep us posted, i wouldn't mind trying one of those gpu dock through the express card port of my old Fujitsu esprimo mobile D9510, just for the fun of running my old radeon HD5450 (and play Darwinia and the likes !)


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 10, 2017)

I will but does it have a Express-Card Slot or you'll have to Replace the WiFi as I tried to do but the GPU just never displayed or even the On-Board so this Express-Card eGPU. Probably due to the BIOS


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 10, 2017)

I have an express card slot (accepting both 34mm and 54mm cards). But i just realized the GPU card output will need to be plugged into an external monitor, and it's a show stopper for me (at first i thought i would play my games on my laptop screen without needing any external/additional screen)


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 10, 2017)

Hmm.... I don't think so but if it's true then o well. Now if you replace the wifi then it'd connect through laptop screen. We'll find out once I buy it


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 10, 2017)

As i understand things, either the express card slot or the mini-pcie purpose is to send the data stream to feed the external GPU, and the rendered frames are then sent to an external monitor

I would love to be wrong on that one, but i'm afraid the frames rendered by the external GPU are NOT sent back to the laptop to be displayed on the laptop integrated screen. They are normally sent through any available output ports of the graphic card.







See ? the dock's hdmi port is just an input to plug either an express card cable / a mini-pcie interface cable / a "NGFF" cable coming from the laptop, to feed the external GPU.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 10, 2017)

Hmm so you should try the mPCI route then as the BIOS on my HP doesn't Allow a eGPU as the BIOS has a dump whitelist.... on the mPCI Route of things


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 11, 2017)

sometime, things refuse to work, no matter what you do


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 11, 2017)

It does work with the internal display, but only under certain OSs: "(Remind: Win XP, Win8/8.1 is only compatible with the laptop with external screen)"
https://www.banggood.com/NGFF-Versi...al-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1009978.html


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 11, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> It does work with the internal display, but only under certain OSs: "(Remind: Win XP, Win8/8.1 is only compatible with the laptop with external screen)"
> https://www.banggood.com/NGFF-Versi...al-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1009978.html


That's what I have and the Laptop didn't even Boot up into the OS but the video card did power on


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 11, 2017)

That adapter has some jumper for configuration, right? Maybe you have to play with that.

From what I've seen on YouTube, using the internal display is a lot slower, possibly due to bandwidth starvation.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 11, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> That adapter has some jumper for configuration, right? Maybe you have to play with that.
> 
> From what I've seen on YouTube using the internal display is a lot slower, possibly due to bandwidth starvation.


Well it's only 1x though better then the on-board graphics and i'll do about the jumpers though i don't think it'll do anything

Before I try Again tell me what these jumpers do... There's 3


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry, no idea, but they are for solving conflicts with the integrated display.
*
Question 4: Could it work with its own monitor?*

Answer: _ If you use the AMD series card,it must to connect with the external monitor to use.
If you use N series card which over GTS450, and  your laptop own Intel Core graphics ,and use the EGPU software to set,then it can use the laptop internal monitor,otherwise,it need to connect with the external monitor._

Looks like if your IGP is AMD, you have to use an external display, only with Intel you can use the internal one.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 11, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Sorry, no idea, but they are for solving conflicts with the integrated display.
> *
> Question 4: Could it work with its own monitor?*
> 
> ...


Mines Intel so once my friend buys the Express card will know if it works


----------

